# ....You Might Be a ******* Beekeeper



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

If your wife has ever used a bee smoker to get the squirrel out of her engine compartment........*You Might Be a ******* Beekeeper*


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I did something similar recently to get a hive of yellow jackets out of my farm truck. They'd nested in the headlight cavity.

Not sure why you needed the veil for a squirrel though


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

You must have an understanding wife if she let you stand around and take pictures while she did all the work!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I see by your tag line that you have had 2 hives for 3 months. I kinda guessed that by the look of your wifes suit and pants. I had to put on my sun glasses. Yaoo!!  Just poking fun.

indy, women do all the work anyway. Haven't you noticed? I always thought that saying about women holding up half the sky was entertaining. More like 3/4.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Mercedes puts those squirrels in there deliberately, don't they? Isn't that what makes the car go? :lpf:


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have ever hived a swarm in a cardboard box because you were to broke/lazy to build a hive body for them.

If you have a swarm that you placed in a hive body on your vacant rental property porch only to forget about them. 

If you have ever used a walmart sack as a veil...

If you have ever sewn a wedding veil to a camouflage hat to substitute as a bee veil.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Clearly we're both fans of Mann-Lake smokers & Dickies pants.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Terry Small said:


> Clearly we're both fans of Mann-Lake smokers & Dickies pants.



That would make 3 of us


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You might be a ******* Beekeeper if there is a swarm in the engine compartment of your Mercedes. But only if it is up on blocks w/ the windows and hoods missing. 

*******/Mercedes Owner? Jeff Foxworthy maybe. Otherwise, NOT.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I see by your tag line that you have had 2 hives for 3 months. I kinda guessed that by the look of your wifes suit and pants. I had to put on my sun glasses. Yaoo!!  Just poking fun.
> 
> indy, women do all the work anyway. Haven't you noticed? I always thought that saying about women holding up half the sky was entertaining. More like 3/4.


AMEN!! My favorite quote is "When I said I DO, I didn't know I'd do everything."


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

The ladies are susposed to do all the work. Otherwise there would be no need for bass boats, campers and hunting gear for the men folk. If we didn't have time to use those things, think of all the people who would be out of work.

[email protected]


----------

